# Light Spectrum Chart



## DonJones

Willl someone please post a link to that colored light spectum chart that shows where each differnt type of light falls and also the one showing what parts of the spectrum the plants needs/uses during the different stages?

I gave my last copy away and now can't remember where I down loaded it from.

Thank you.

Don Jones


----------



## FruityBud

Here's a few light charts.


----------



## HippyInEngland

Excellent FB 

eace:


----------



## Growin_4_It

perfect......this helps alot!


----------



## DonJones

Fruitybud,

Thanks.  I didn't see the ones I was thinking about, but some of these are even more informative.

Don Jones


----------



## Hick

.....


----------



## SKY

could someone help me out with this one...new to indoors
three 1k HID in a 3m x 2.5m x 2m (tall) space...is this good enough?
temperature is constant at
30 Celsius lights on
25 Celsius lights off
2nd week 12/12
all clones g13 and eagle eye (jamaican strain)
thank you very much


----------



## Rolling Thunder

Here's a link to an external thread that contains a lot if useful information and spectral distribution charts. Check it out. It's a good one!!

*SEE: Spectral Distributions for various bulbs @ *
hXXp://www.gardenscure.com/420/lighting/77176-spectral-distributions-various-bulbs.html

RT


----------



## pawpaw

It is important to understand that Hicks chart is in reference to ideal black body radiation.  Bulbs that produce light by electrically heating a resistive element approximate black body radiation reasonably well.  Flouresents do not.

This is important because a leaf's chlorlplasts cannot use all the frequencies in daylight.  A leaf appears green in color because green light is of less use to the chloroplasts and is reflected back to the eye.

*black body radiation  *hXXp://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackbody_radiation
*chloroplasts *hXXp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chloroplasts


----------



## newbiegrower101789

Can anyone help me I'm running 2 23 watt daylight florescent lights for my seedlings. I plan on getting more in about 2 weeks maybe a little.longer tho will this be ok for now and will the same lights work for flowering? 
And btw they are purple kush bag seeds, mistake on the bag seeds I know but on of the twos srem is slightly a reddish purple color as well as green? Anyone know about that


----------



## LEFTHAND

newbiegrower101789 said:
			
		

> Can anyone help me I'm running 2 23 watt daylight florescent lights for my seedlings. I plan on getting more in about 2 weeks maybe a little.longer tho will this be ok for now and will the same lights work for flowering?
> And btw they are purple kush bag seeds, mistake on the bag seeds I know but on of the twos srem is slightly a reddish purple color as well as green? Anyone know about that


 
*ive never had that less of light b4 lol ..*
*usually had 2-3 32w+ t12's around.which that would be enough for sure for a bit....*

*i would say if you keep it close they will do for the 2wks..*
*and NO they will not do you for flower... seedlings n clones is what there good for..*
*HPS all the way my friend for flower..*
*what size of room you doing this in??*
*you getting a inline fan?*
*LH*


----------



## Light

Perfect thread for this link, to a blog forum about light nanometer breakdown.

http://420kushclean.com/blog/


----------



## Locked

Thanks Light. You should be a valuable asset here.


----------



## Light

Thank you,


----------



## Devile

I am using Mars ProII320 led, more red and IR for bloom, more blue for growth


----------



## Devile

This is full spectrum of Mars light. I did not study spectrum too much, but my girls grow very happy under this light, I harvested 1.2g/W.


----------



## Alexphillips

thanx fruitybud , lot of help


----------



## Aksarben

This is the light spectrum of the 2  SANSI 40 W LED bulbs I presently use....


----------



## Bruce111

How do you think about this ratio? The light is Mars SP150 that i am using.


----------



## R1ch

Bruce111 said:


> How do you think about this ratio? The light is Mars SP150 that i am using.
> 
> View attachment 252257


It's amazing light, I'm using SP-250 now.


----------



## SmokeRich211

R1ch said:


> It's amazing light, I'm using SP-250 now.


Right, I also used it for my 4ft*4ft tent, 2 units SP 250 now, first growing


----------



## Madsen122

This link is a nice resource for measuring tools and information on PAR (Photosynthetically Active Radiation) (400-700nm) and DLI (Daily Light Integral) as you look at the best lighting regimes for your set-up.

https://www.licor.com/env/products/light/greenhouse.html


----------

